# Trip to Strasbourg



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all, looking for some advice we are hoping to go to Strasbourg in August 2012 this will be our first time abroad in motorhome can anyone suggest good sites on route and best route to take Thank You all


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Strasbourg*

 Ciao Jeff, depends really how long you want to take. If you want to get there in a hurry or not. You can take a direct route via Lille/Mons/Namur/Arlon/Luxembourg/Thionville/Metz. Or a more leisure/longer route meandering down to Rheims/Epernay/Lac du Der/Nancy/Epinal/Vosges. In either case you will find lots of sites/aires on MHF database,and www.airecampingcar.com and www.campingcar-infos.com

ciao for now,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As to what to see: Metz is very well worth a look. There is a good campsite within easy walking distance of the city which does a special rate for motorhomes as well as having an aire at the entrance- see MHF database.

Nancy is wonderful: Plas Stanislas, art deco galore in museums, amazing glass exhibition etc etc and an excellent campsite within easy bus or tram access- again, see MHF database.

G


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

jeff8 said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice we are hoping to go to Strasbourg in August 2012 this will be our first time abroad in motorhome can anyone suggest good sites on route and best route to take Thank You all


 hi jeff. it all depends on your interests on our last trip we visited war graves our route took us through Verdun and south of Strasbourg we went to the only German death camp on french soil .most of the aires had electric hookup in the price ( average 8 euros ).jud


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*WHERE TO PARK*

Hi Strasbourg is a really great place to visit and lots to do in and around

We have been several times without any problems but on our last visit we had just parked up in the city at lunchtime and were advised to find a "secure" parking area by a gent who's MH had a smashed side window ad was waiting for the police !

A river trip is a must as is a visit to the cathedral

info from French touring

"Car theft and theft from cars is rife in Paris and other cities. Foreign-registered cars are a popular target, particularly expensive models, which are often stolen to order and spirited abroad. Car burning has become a popular 'sport' among urban youth gangs. An average of 200 cars are set alight in various cities (especially Mulhouse and Strasbourg) every weekend. Other 'games' include driving without lights at night and shooting at the first car to flash its headlights!

Better warned and able to enjoy your visit, good campsites nearby to city centre - not cheap but safe

Well worth travelling down to Colmar,Kaysersberg etc Alsace is a wonderfuwonderful roam around in a MH

Regards Ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another option is to pop over the border into Germany and stay at Kehl on the other side of the river.
There is a stellplatz there on the outskirts of a nice park bordering the Rhine. You can walk/cycle to Strasbourg via the footbridge across the river or there is also a bus link.
If the stellplatz is full (its very popular) then there is a campsite just up the road.

Kehl Stellplatz

Kehl campsite

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the site we use in Strasbourg. We've tried to find the aire, using all sorts of POIs and guides but have come to the conclusion it is no longer there.

http://www.aquadis-loisirs.com/alsace/camping-de-la-montagne-verte,3.php#

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Strasbourg*

Hi

I love Strasbourg and also the walk to Germany over the new bridge.

We always stay at the Camping Municipal Obernai and get the train to Strasbourg.

If you have a read of my blog route/toll free to Basle, it passes Strasbourg.

Toll free to Strasbourg

Russell


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We stayed at Jardin des Deux Rives on the outskirts of Strasbourg (N48.5697 E7.7964). This is actually just at the Equestrian School, and the Aire proper is further up the road at the Youth Hostel.

We were beside a number of other motorhomes which may have been long-terming, but we'd no problem.

Local transport is just across the main road (the situation is surprisingly quiet) and bus and train make the journey an easy one.

You're also only a short walk from the beautiful footbridge to Germany.

Be warned, when you turn into the entrance from the main there's a 2.2m width restriction on the car lane to the side and a central lane for buses with a pillar in the middle. We were backing away from it when a taxi-driver advised us to drive up to the pillar and press a button.

Where we were parked, the doorway into the equestrian arena became our television!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JWW said:


> Be warned, when you turn into the entrance from the main there's a 2.2m width restriction on the car lane to the side and a central lane for buses with a pillar in the middle. We were backing away from it when a taxi-driver advised us to drive up to the pillar and press a button.


Give this man a gold star ! You've just solved the Mystery of the Missing Strasbourg Aire for us. We were _ so _ close but had no handy taxi driver to tell us about the bollard so we did back away.

I've just done a tour with Street View and it looks a very good stop- lots of motorhomes ( and a permanent travellers camp ?) there already so hope it will not be full next year !!!

G


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Give this man a gold star ! You've just solved the Mystery of the Missing Strasbourg Aire for us. We were _ so _ close but had no handy taxi driver to tell us about the bollard so we did back away.
> 
> I've just done a tour with Street View and it looks a very good stop- lots of motorhomes ( and a permanent travellers camp ?) there already so hope it will not be full next year !!!
> 
> G


And this lady will take it!!

I wonder are the ones we were with still there?

They seemed to be one big 'family' and one night had a BBQ using a BBQ the size of what we used to have for 4 of us - and there were 8 adults, about 4 teens and in the region of 15 kids!!! I bet it was one of those cultures where the men get fed first and devil take the hindmost!!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

JWW said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Give this man a gold star ! You've just solved the Mystery of the Missing Strasbourg Aire for us. We were _ so _ close but had no handy taxi driver to tell us about the bollard so we did back away.
> ...


hi . that's the only problem with m/hing family's on aire with millions of feral kids and grownups for that matter turning these lovely spots into a ***** site .jud


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Jud

I have to say the kids were exceptionally well-behaved and we had no problems at all in the 5 nights we stayed there.

Kids and adults kept themselves very much to themselves, though they would respond to a smile and a bonjour.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Go slow 
Enjoy the trip 
Avoid the motorways if you have time
Stop lots

Am sure you you will have a great time!


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Ps :-
go through Luxembourg for some cheap diesel


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

We stopped for several nights at the Municipal site at Molsheim last June. The famous Bugatti motor cars were built in Mosheim and there is a museum in the town but it seemed to be closed when we went looking for it. 
A five minute walk from the campsite will take you to the railway station where there are frequent trains to Starsbourg. I think we got a discount for travelling after 10:30 (or it may have been because we are senior citizens!). 
The station at Strasbourg is situated on the edge of the island which is essentially the centre of the city. 
As recommended by someone else a boat trip is very informative and worthwhile. See where the EU parliament spends your taxes  
The interior of the cathedral was a disappointment with conducted tour parties (flashing cameras etc) apparently taking over the building - not the place for quiet contemplation. The exterior is a differnet matter, it is a quite magnificent piece of architecture. The detail in the stone-work has to be seen to be believed. 
We liked it so much we made a couple of visits during our time in the area.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

JWW said:


> We stayed at Jardin des Deux Rives on the outskirts of Strasbourg (N48.5697 E7.7964). This is actually just at the Equestrian School, and the Aire proper is further up the road at the Youth Hostel.
> 
> We were beside a number of other motorhomes which may have been long-terming, but we'd no problem.
> 
> ...


We have used this aire and posted info and pictures here
Aire on outskirts of Strasburg

Key info including photos of the access to the area are on the second page....

Good access to city centre via tram - quite a walk from aire to the tram.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SNandJA said:


> We have used this aire and posted info and pictures here
> Aire on outskirts of Strasburg
> 
> Steve


Excellent instructions, thanks.

Please would you put them in the MHF campsites database.

G


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

SNandJA said:


> Good access to city centre via tram - quite a walk from aire to the tram.
> 
> Steve


But the bus is close and takes you to the trams. Your ticket will do both (within an hour of each other I think).

I think if you buy your ticket at certain stations it's a bit cheaper, but that doesn't help you to get in, in the first place!


----------

